
Ask HN: How to do branding as a non-designer? - siruncledrew
I would like to go through a branding exercise for an idea to understand things like: voice, values, messaging, styling, etc, but I don’t have any prior UI&#x2F;UX designer experience to figure out where to start. To be honest, I’m mostly a technical person so I have never really had to think about this side of an idea before.<p>Any resources, advice, or insights would be much appreciated for a total amateur like myself.
======
gone35
See maybe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17139224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17139224)

